# Wooster equivalent?



## clarkey88 (Jan 21, 2018)

So I use Purdy sprigs and swans in the xl range and I’d like to transfer to Wooster and was wondering what the equivalent is 
Any help is appreciated


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

clarkey88 said:


> So I use Purdy sprigs and swans in the xl range and I’d like to transfer to Wooster and was wondering what the equivalent is
> Any help is appreciated


Wooster equivalents would be Ultra/Pro Firm Sable (#4176) and Ultra/Pro Firm Jaguar (#4173).


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

Went to Wooster a while back, after using Purdy for some time. Tried a Corona, and am now moving towards those. If you get a chance, pick one up.

John


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Coronas. All day long.


----------



## clarkey88 (Jan 21, 2018)

What model corona


----------



## clarkey88 (Jan 21, 2018)

kerryman71 said:


> Went to Wooster a while back, after using Purdy for some time. Tried a Corona, and am now moving towards those. If you get a chance, pick one up.
> 
> John


What model


----------



## kerryman71 (Oct 9, 2017)

My current go to brush for cutting in interiors is the Cortez.


----------

